

Why do good ideas come to us when they do? - izaidi
http://web.mit.edu/ekmiller/Public/www/miller/Lehrer_Insight_New_Yorker.pdf

======
beaudeal
really interesting article from the psychology perspective, although what id
really like to know is what percentage of new ideas (yes i know, different
from insights) are developed in the shower...i'm guessing its fairly high

